# Goat Trailer



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We're going to be getting/building a goat show trailer soon and I was curious if anyone out there already had one or had pictures they could share for ideas in ours. I'm thinking a 4 x 8 and I was planning a double decker for supplies, crates etc. Any ideas and pictures would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you going to build one from scratch? I would love to see how yours comes out!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well we might have a 4 x 8 flat trailer at our disposal. Gotta make sure first. And if so then yes we'll be building one up from that.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's our trailer! 
The only thing I hate about it is that its not tall enough to stand up in so that can be a pain at times.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Ooooo thanks for the pics!!! Cool beans! I am planning to use cattle panels as dividers inside should I haul bucks and junior does. I want to make it where I can open it up into one pen or divide into small pens if I take a lot. That looks really cool!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I use hog panels. The cattle panels will not fit in that trailer that I posted pics of. My trailer is usually filled with goats and goat stuff. 

I'm glad we have it. Makes it alot easier to take everything we need to shows.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah we have used hog panels for stalls in the barn. Since we have 2x4s as framing it works absolutely perfectly. The cattle panels are a lot taller but also much more spacy so I wind up having to cover them with welded wire to keep kids in.

Right now we have a van and I can't get all the goats I want in it in crates. Especially if my kids come with us. So their seat would be in there and I'd just have the very back to put crates. If I remove both seats in the van I can get more crates in there but then we'd need to find a sitter for the kids for all day and that's hard. So its better if we make a trailer that's specialized for our goat needs. I like yours a lot. We'd thought about framing it up in wood and covering it in metal to protect the wood and also give us leverage to attach the cattle/hog panels to.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley you will find even with a trailer it is easier to still have each buck in their own dog crate. That way no breedings and no fighting. The does seem to all do well but the bucks tend to fight cause they can see and smell the does in such a closed in space and you could get to the show with bloody heads.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

cute trailer


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish I had a picture of mine. It really is not a goat trailer but it works great if I am only taking a few goats. It was given to me for taking care of a friends goats. He had to get rid of the goats, so I found a home for them, and he gave me the trailer. What it really is, is a miniature horse trailer. He had three miniature horses also. I use it like I said if I am not taking a lot of goats, or I need more room, other wise I have to use my 4 horse trailer.
There is no dog crate big enough for my bucks to fit in.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Amy, that is a nice trailer!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

my hubby built me one but unfortunately I deleted all the pics the other day...I will get some more tomorrow....mine can hold 3-6 goats....great for the small farm and small trucks and cars....my 4 wheeler can pull it around.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

goathappy said:


> Amy, that is a nice trailer!


Thanks :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah my plan is to haul 2-4 bucks, 2-4 senior does and probably that in juniors but the number may fluxuate depending on who's in milk, if bucks are allowed etc.


----------

